# Choosing a Veterinarian



## Vinnie

How did you chose the vet you have?

We all need a vet for our dogs. Some vets are very good and some vets are not the greatest. Do you just go to any vet or did you search for (and find) a really good vet? Share with us all how you found the vet you use.


----------



## Deuce

I searched for a local place first. Once I had a list I asked friends and family about any experiences they had with them and did some google searching for complaints.


----------



## LaRen616

I chose my Vet because her hospital is kept very clean, it doesn't have plain white walls, it has personality, it's colorful, all of the exam rooms are painted and they all have a different theme. There is a cat room that has hand painted cats and a maze. There is a room full of quotes about animals from famous people. The Vet's are all super smiley and friendly. The receptionist's are very polite and welcoming. My personal Vet loves all 5 of my animals, she knows them all very well and she always gets on the floor to play with them. :wub:


----------



## DnP

When I moved up to upstate NY, I didn't know a soul and made finding a vet my #1 priority for Dakota b/c of his DM and his regular acupuncture appointments. My vet in PA didn't know anyone who practiced up here, so he directed me to various websites to do some research.

Basically, I originally chose my vet because of he did acupuncture. I stayed with him because of the great care he provided both to me and Dakota. He sealed the deal when I got Phoenix. As I have "grown" as a dog owner, he and I have great discussions on pet care and nutrition. He is open minded and will actually listen to me when I have questions and take the time to thoroughly answer them and make sure I understand his point of view as well as understanding mine. He was also instrumental in referring me to our current holistic vet who now provides Phoenix's acupuncture and chiropractic. He is still our primary vet, but he willing referred me to someone else when it came to holistic care.


----------



## boeselager

I don't know about any where else, but in Michigan you can actually look up your vets back ground to see if they have been fined and/or on probation, etc. I had a vet for just over 12 years until a couple of my dog's were done wrong. Then I found where I can look up his back ground and found out how many times (what year, etc)he was fined and/or on probation. That was a HUGE Shock to me!!!! The website I use can also be used for human doctors, etc too!!!!


----------



## ken k

the back yard breeder i got Max from, suggested the Vet that was takeing care of his mother and litter mates, (not cheap in the least) and i was not happy with my last vet, so i went there on a visit, she was young, graduated top of her class, i had some questions to ask, i already knew the answers, she passed, she has been taking care of all 3 for the passed 5 years, one thing I will say is she was bitten pretty bad in the face by a dog once, but she has no fear and thats one thing i liked about her, if the Vet has or shows fear then the dog is going to pick up on it, shes the only Vet I let handle my pac


----------



## GSD Fan

When it came down to the last vet I had, there were two choices: one vet office was run by a veteran vet and the other was a new man. I choose the veteran vet not only because he's more experienced, but he offered customers more stuff. His office was small and clean and he even had an office pet, a declawed goofy cat.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

I've always used breeder vets. The experience of being a breeder brings something more to the table (for me anyway).


----------



## Chicagocanine

If you know anyone with pets in your area I'd ask them for suggestions/recommendations.
I didn't really choose a clinic originally-- my parents had been taking our family's pets to one clinic ever since I could remember as a kid so I just took my own pets there since I'd already been taking the family pets for so long... 
I decided to change after they started having problems, ended up being bought by VCA, and the vets I liked at the clinic kept leaving. I chose a new vet by just finding out where one of the vets I'd really liked from that clinic had moved to, and I followed her to the new place she was working and when she opened her own new hospital I went there and that's where I still am taking my pets. I really like her because although she does "traditional" medicine she also is interested in holistic medicine and natural treatments and will often give options of both types of treatments.

The only other clinics I've used were picked either because I had a gift certificate for them or because they had some sort of specialty service that I needed (like acupuncture, hydrotherapy, oncology, surgery, exotics, etc...)


----------



## gsdpup

I've never given this any thought. We will add it to our list of things to do before getting a puppy/dog.


----------



## arycrest

I'm much picker choosing a vet than I am for a people doctor for myself.

When I moved to Florida in 1995 my vet in Maryland helped me search for a vet down here. I also asked a few friends and everyone came up with the same doctor. I went to him but had a falling out with him in 1998 so I started going to his associate who I still go to today even though she bought a clinic of her own and I have to drive 30 miles one way to get there ... she's well worth the trip.


----------



## AnnaRiley

I chose my vet after seeing the results of surgery he performed on a dog that had been hit by a car and his head was split open from the crown to his nose. No one else would touch the surgery. You can hardly tell this dog was ever hit by a car. This vet was new to our area after doing a tour of duty in Iraq as one of the working dog vets and I heard nothing but good things about him. So I switched and am very happy. The other day I contacted the vet specialty clinic here to see about taking my dog for some water therapy. When the rehab vet tech asked me who my vet was, she said there would be no reason to have him do a referral - that any diagnosis made by him would not be disputed.


----------



## acillaton

I have about 10 veterinarian clinics in my town and been to 3 of them.Simply put, I did't like either of them.So I went to animal control office and ask them which vet they use and why. One they recommended was probably cheapest one in the town, but also most knownegable and they did't charge me any "office visit" charge as other do nor push me to something unnecesarry to do. They just did and charge me for what I ask them to do and that was it. I'm verry happy with my vet.


----------



## selzer

Back a quarter of a century ago or so, we had a stray shepherd mix named princess. 

After getting new carpet, she got sick. she baptized every inch of that carpet. She went off her feed, and started to get thin. We took her to the old guy up the highway from us. He was ancient then and what is scarier is, he is still in business.

The guy was afraid of dogs. Good job to have. But anyway, he looked at Princess and told us to take her home and feed her Chicken Soup. (Yes, this was WAY before Chicken Soup for the Dog lovers soul. It was before the original book Chicken Soup for the soul was written.) 

Anyhow, we went home, opened a can of Cambells Chicken Noodle soup, and put it in her dish. The poor pup mouthed it, barfed again, and left it in her dish. 

A week later all her ribs were showing. She was going to die. My parents had six kids, no money, and both of my parents were going to college and they had no money whatsoever, but they dragged the dog back to this vet. 

He looked at her and said that he would check her for worms, but did not want to while she was so sick, so he gave her a shot to make her more active. 

We put her back in the car. Mom drove her to the other, the new vet in town. 

The man was a young guy, he saw her and started shaking his head. We told him her story, and what the other vet had done. He was ticked off. He collected stool, gave us wormer, told us to get her off the generic food, explained about the AAFCO and 100% Balanced nutrician, and told us to keep her out of the garbage.

She got better. 

They did an emergency spay on her a few months later. And when she was 18 months old we found a lump on her abdomen, and took her in. It was an aggressive form of stomach cancer. They removed it, but said she would likely live no more that a year, maybe a year and a half. 

He must have gotten it all because we ended up putting her down at 14 years. 

Every time she came in after that, the doctor would check and check her stomach, no reoccurance. 

Over the years, there has been no reason to change vets.


----------



## Zoeys mom

I have had the worst time finding one vet I really like...part of the problem is we have too many to chose from. I used one vet for eons until he all the sudden started jacking up prices and wanting to run ridiculous tests so we canned him. Then we found Best Friends vet and liked them though they always left us in the waiting room forever and fighting traffic there and back became a real pain. We heard about Lost Ark from a friend and liked them a lot too so we use them when we think something is really wrong- they are awesome, honest, conservative, and open minded. Other than that I vaccinate at home, do rabies through our county clinic, and regular check ups at the pet vax 2 miles from my house. Place s clean, staff is nice enough, and vet isn't too pushy


----------



## KZoppa

i personally try to find a vet with some personality in the office and a friendly staff but also one who has GSD experience along with reasonable prices. unfortunately where i am right now, all the vets are ridiculously over priced and the ones who DO have GSD experience have nothing positive to say so i wouldnt trust them. Also if i cant be with my dog 100% of the time (unless its a surgical procedure) thats an automatic no. My first vet back home no matter what i did, made me out to sound like i had no idea what i was talking about. He told me to keep my GSDs away from cats and kids because they were a dangerous breed. He regularly told me that because our female had hip dysplacia our male would too. Well being that they're not related and our male is a mix (science has also proven mixes tend to be healthier than PBs because they get the better genetics). And his prices were outrageous. I went to the vet my mother in law uses and boy do i wish i had gone to them sooner. I wish i could bring them with me whenever we change stations too. The vet gets very excited when he gets a GSD or a doberman or a pit bull in the office. He knows his dog breeds (i'd bet he knows them far better than AKC judges!). He didnt treat me like i was some stupid kid that didnt know anything. I use the base vet right now for basics because its cheaper and easier but anything major i have to go out in town (i use Banfield though i dont like them). 

Find a vet you're comfortable with, doesnt take your dog into another room for anything without you there with them, isnt prejudice against the breed and at least semi knowledgable, reasonable prices. Theres a long list. Its like searching for a doctor for you. If the staff isnt friendly and the office isnt welcoming or has a funky smell, leave. IMO.


----------



## DogTuff

I remember when i moved to Suwanee, GA a few years ago. I was looking for a vet to take my new puppy, Sadie, to. I was mainly taking her in just to meet the vet, and get a prescription for the heartworm medicine. As part of the adoptions process from the Humane Society, they spay/neutered, bring them current on their shots, and de-worm them. 

Well i walked into the exam room and put Sadie up on the table. A few minutes later the vet came in. I handed her Sadie's medical records and told the vet i just adopted her from the Humane Society. The vet glanced thorough the paper work, then proceed to tell me that Sadie needed to be neutered, and that she had worms. 

I just stared at her because i though she was joking. I just said to her..."Are you kidding? SADIE is a she, who has already been spayed, and de-wormed a few days ago.

The vet said..."Oh, ok. I'll have that taken off your bill."

That's when i left. She never looked at the dog, didn't even read the medical records, and had already created a bill before she even meet us.

-------
I'm much happier with our new vet, she's overpriced, but seems to really care about the dogs. If we ever have any problems with the dogs, she always calls the next morning to check on them.


----------



## mroutdoorsman

I did some research on local vets and found the vet clinic I go to, Best Friends Animal Clinic, to be the best North of Seattle. They have done everything from saving and rescuing sea life and bald eagles to farm vet service to pets. They are also used by the local and county departments for their K9 service... I think it is worth paying a little extra (sometimes a decent amount extra) for good vet service. To me I see it as going to a bad doctor for yourself... would you really want the service done to you in a sub par manner?


----------



## Anja1Blue

I actually have 2 vets - one is a classic homeopath (I like to use alternative medicine whenever possible), so it was important for the second one (a referral from a friend) to be comfortable with that and to work alongside her if necessary. I got really lucky, and now have two wonderful ladies who complement each other and will share information - a rare commodity in the medical field. (I also knew I was in the right place when I walked into the reception area for the first time and noted that there wasn't a bag of Science Diet in sight - only the best quality kibble, and, for raw feeders like myself, a freezer full of Bravo products.) Vet # 2 also offers services such as acupuncture, chiropractic, and Chinese herbal remedies. As well as the usual surgery, shots, etc. I and my dogs are VERY fortunate!
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## kiya

I have 2 vets. About 25 years ago when I got my horse, he was very hard to handle. I found a vet that was calm and quiet, he even hung around a little while after he was done treating my horse for the first time, that impressed me. He would treat my dogs & cats right at my house when I did my barn call. I used to take care of everyone at the same time and choke when I got that bill. When Kiya started having seizures November of 2005, I continued going to his office with her but with traffic it sometimes took over a half hour, we were making lots of trips there, then with gas around $4 a gallon I started going to the vet in my town for blood draws. I continue to go to the local vet for sheer convenience but if I had a problem and wanted a second opinion I would speak to my horses vet. I also met a woman who just began her own practice a few years ago, if I had a reason to stop using the local vet I would go to her next, she's not too far away and I've heard good things about her.


----------



## Bridget

We met our current vet through a referral about 13 years ago from a friend. We were unhappy with the vet we had been going to because she was ridiculously expensive and made us feel guilty if we didn't go for every single preventative measure possible, even vaccinations for things our dogs had almost no chance of catching, and knowing we didn't have much money. I can truthfully say I love our vet, Dr. Broderick, and he is the only medical person ever that I have completely trusted. He is very common sensical and reality based, but willing to try different techniques. For instance, for my 16 year old cat, euthanasia is not his first choice, he's giving her steroid shots which make her feel much better. However, he did say that there were lots of things we could try, but he wasn't sure they would be in her best interest. He tries things, but in the end, he understands that everything dies and sometimes it is just their time. When we have lost pets, our vet seems to grieve right along with us. He doesn't charge an arm and a leg, and he doesn't recommend unnecessary procedures.


----------



## ZAYDA

My vet earned his position and we are all blessed to have him in our area. When I say he earned it I mean I have been to 4 different Vets over the years and once I found him I have no need to look any farther.


----------



## JessWelsch

I use Banfield.... I use Banfield because of the preventative care insurance ...but finding a vet IU really like has taken some time. I enjoy the vet Jordan and I are seeing now but may eventually change.... she has answered a few GSD questions...incorrectly... and has pushed spaying very young when I would rather wait.... also everytime I go in she has something to say (negative) about what I feed... which I dont appreciate because I researched food choices very extensivley. I have used a few other banfield vets and the one I REALLY REALLY like is about 40 miles from my house (oops!) 

Pretty much for a sick puppy we go to the reg vet.... if I want 2nd or 3rd opinions we try the other Banfields I like... thats one of the pluses of having the insurance, as many free office visits as I need/want... its great for a worried puppy-mommy!


----------



## Kelly's Buddy

My vet earned our business by the exceptional care they gave my dogs. They are kind and compassionate, helping us when we were living high on the hog, and down around the hocks. They are probably a bit more expensive than some around here but to me, compassionate care was more important. When we made the difficult choice to free Sadie, they made a paw print for us, then a few days later, Doc sent us a card. It's the little things that I appreciated. Everyone up there knew and loved Sadie since she was dinky pup and that was evident by the care they gave her right up to the end.

No way no how, will I ever switch.


----------



## Sue Smart

I always had used a group practise that I had with Candy, she had lost her weight (and mine) with them. So when I got Layla and she started to have her back problems I was so pleased that the Vet there was so good with her. Layla had been stable for so long that when I next booked her in for a checkup I was gutted that the Vet had gone out on his own. I managed to locate him and he was so brilliant with Layla and when I went back after my own cancer op. I asked him to let me know if he thought I was making her hang on too long. When the fateful day came I knew and he said that it was time. He is really great and doesn't charge the earth. I have taken rescue dogs to him as he is much more reasonable priced than most. He also doesn't advertise but funds an open day at our local Dog's Home. Anyway I always recommend him to my friends and they all agree and return.


----------



## JazzNScout

When I moved here, I was referred to about 3 different vets. One of them was the vet clinic I now (still) use. The reason I stuck with this one is because, unlike the others I went to, they do not push for expensive testing or treatments immediately upon finding a problem -- they like to rule out things step by step -- unless it's something obviously very serious. And in the "very serious" cases, they hit it with all they've got, and they have saved my dogs. They have also been incredible to me when I have had to put a dog down. When I had to have Jasmine euthanized, I left the room and turned to look back at her one last time. The vet didn't know I had turned around. She was sitting next to her, didn't know I was looking/watching, and so gently turned Jasmine's head to the side with such care. It was very touching.


----------



## overtgabby

I chose my vet because they were the first ones to call me back (I left messages at 3 vets), when my cat became ill on a sunday and couldnt get up. They are awesome, and explain everything in language you can understand. They are more expensive than some of the other vets here, but not enormously so. They are also very caring. One of the vets here went to my freinds house to put her old dog down, and even buried the dog for her, but he didnt charge her anything at all!


----------



## AbbyK9

I have always made a list of the clinics closest to me, and then stopped by and let them know I am looking for a new vet, and would they mind if I asked some questions of the staff if they are not busy, and also if they can give me a list of some routine procedures, like office visits and vaccines, and what prices they charge for them.

I drive 45 minutes to base to see the vet there for routine checkups, fecal and heartworm tests, and (if needed) vaccines. The civilian vet who sees us is an AHVMA holistic practitioner and very supportive of raw/grain free diets, keeping dogs thin, keeping vaccines to a minimum.

My emergency vet is 30 minutes north of me, it's a big new clinic with 7 vets that provides 24-7 care for everything from hamsters to cattle. Three of their vets are older and have been in this area making farm calls for most of their careers before they got together and started this new practice. Everyone here with livestock knows them and has nothing but good things to say about them.


----------



## Josie/Zeus

There's 4 Vets in one clinic where we go. I will only ask for one doctor though, he's the most understanding, open minded, no bs kinda Vet. Although he's heard of BARF diet, he hasn't actually seen an actual pet that's fed BARF exclusively until he met Zeus and I remember he kept saying over and over "wow".
He was crying with us the day we had to put Zeus down, he sent us a very nice handwritten letter a few days later. 

The other Vets in the clinic I don't really care for. I love that this office is open 6 days a week and closes at 9 so I don't have to leave early from work to take the kids there.


----------



## Dainerra

we started at 1 clinic when we moved to AR. It was decent, but when they added a new vet, the woman's attitude turned me off so much that I walked out on my appt. I went home and asked DH what vet the Sheriff's office used for Shady. I went there and have been nothing but happy with them ever since. 
One member of the staff is always on call, they are willing to admit when they don't have the answers (our bunny with a broken leg), they research the options and accept my input and research.


----------



## CassandGunnar

The first dog that my wife and I got as a rescue was a beautiful belgian groenendael named Rocky. We went to the vet that was recommended for our area. (Rocky had been found chained to a tree at a regional park with severe head traume. It appeared someonee had tied him there and tried to beat him to death) When we explained his history to this vet, he said that he would return the dog and have it put down because this breed is prone to seizures and with the head trauma it was a given he would be a problem dog. Needless to say, we left that second. It happened that 3 days later we went to a different adoption event at a Petco to talk to the fosters about who they used. Everyone pointed out their volunteer vet who just happened to be about 20 minutes from our house. When went to introduce ourselves and talk to her, she had a shirt that said I heart my GSD. SOLD. Whenever we go there now, she always makes a point to come out and greet "her" dogs. That was 15 years and many many dogs ago.
Both times we've had to have dogs put down, she stayed in the room with us and cried. Couldn't ask for any more.
I know I would drive quite a ways for that kind of care.


----------



## tytysgirl

We go to the one that no one else seems to like around here. I do, though. They are great with the animals, answer all my questions and love Charlie!

I guess they are the most expensive here, too, but I think what they charge is acceptable.


----------



## beaderdog

I chose the vet practice we use by "word of mouth" from other dog & cat owners in the area. I was very happy with the original doctors, but wasn't sure I liked the doctor who took over the practice at first, but he has earned my trust & my respect many times over. One thing I really appreciate is that the practice has a group discount for those of us with sizeable "herds". They've also done a really good job coordinating with the specialist at the U of Penn who's been treating one of my cats for advanced heart disease - no "territoriality" & they willingly consult whenever there are issues.


----------



## onyx'girl

My vet is about 2 minutes away and lives on the premesis of her clinic. That is the reason I chose to go to her. 
She helped me once with an emergency( a woodpecker my dogs caught, I needed some vetwrap) before I even was a client.
My old vet was 30 minutes away and cheap, I didn't like some things that happened thru the 20+ years I went there(misdiagnosis of Pano for one)
So I decided after fighting with the old vet about the raw diet I was feeding to change to my "neighbor". She has been excellent, costs are higher, but she also didn't have me bring Onyx in once for an emergency, rather provided consult over the phone to save Onyx stress and me $$,so money isn't the driving factor of her practice.


----------



## vicky2200

I would look for a vet who listens to your concerns and spends time with the pet in the exam room, not just runs in and runs out. Next would be price- although I am not saying to find the cheapest. Find a vet who charges reasonable prices. Another good thing to consider is how willing are they to work with you, in terms of sending prescriptions to a human pharmacy ( when able.)


----------



## lhczth

The vet I had for the horses retired and I wasn't thrilled with his partner. I was still using the people that bought his practice for my dogs. When the new vet actually went over my dogs with a flea comb right after I told her that I don't have issues with fleas, I decided to check out my new horse vet. He does all animals. I have used him ever since (wow it has been 18 years). I like that he is not afraid of my dogs. Is very open to my bringing in research when he is faced with something he has little experience with (like when I had a dog with PF) and has worked with a number of other breeders. He is excellent for hip/elbow x-rays, isn't trying to make a living off of just my dogs and has never questioned the fact that I do minimal vaccinations.


----------



## lhczth

Oh, and I go into the room during exams, can be there when we must euthanize an old dog (he will actually come to the house) and I can be there with my dog when we do x-rays (though I have to leave the room during the actual x-ray). 

There is another vet a bit farther south of me that I also like though they are more expensive. I was actually able to help prep Treue when she had emergency abdominal surgery and be there to watch the surgery. They are very good about coming in for emergencies also if called. It is also a clinic that does large and small animals.


----------



## onyx'girl

When Onyx had to have a hematoma e-surgery, I assisted my vet. It was a Saturday and Onyx is much better off with me at her head, so it was easier on her for me to help with the sedation(she was gassed as well as had an injection, could't IV her because she fights so much). The respect I have for my vet was increased after that, trust is a big deal and I'm lucky that I do trust my vet.


----------



## King&Skylar

We just picked our vet because it was closest to us, they are so good, both vets are awesome, as are the techs and staff there- they don't have one bad person working there. We can go in whenever we want to just say hi, and it helps a ton with the dogs anxiety about being at the vets.


----------



## seahorsee

Hi! I've recently got a puppy, and now I'm looking for a good vet. I've looked through many reviews (Animal Services Reviews @ Pissed Consumer), but still can't make a right choice. What does a good vet mean? What qualities should this specialist have? Please help!


----------



## selzer

seahorsee said:


> Hi! I've recently got a puppy, and now I'm looking for a good vet. I've looked through many reviews (Animal Services Reviews @ Pissed Consumer), but still can't make a right choice. What does a good vet mean? What qualities should this specialist have? Please help!


"The evil that men do lives after them, the good is oft interred with their bones" William Shakespeare


I must ask, what the heck did you think you were going to read on a sight that is labeled such???

Since my momma taught me not to use that word, peed-on consumers are unlikely to tell you how their vet had respect for them and their pet, and discussed everything knowledgeably. But whatever.


----------



## Odin24

I had been using this one vet for a few years. I had a cat and house rabbits at the time and it is hard to find a vet who knows rabbits. I got my first German Shepherd and it had endless stomach issues from the beginning. After numerous trips to the vet with no results, the vet informed me that the only problem with the dog was me. So I buy another bag of Low Residue kibble and go to leave. The receptionist insists on helping me carry the food to the car (it was only a five pound bag). In the parking lot she tells me to take the dog to another vet and gives me his name. They get me in the next day. The dog had twisted its intestine at the mesentaric root. New vet did surgery and the dog lived to be 11.


----------



## DollBaby

When in a new area, I ask area people for vet recommendations. I go where the folks say is the best for an 'easy' appointment and make my own evaluation. It's worked for me and mine


----------



## MissLilyBean

When I was looking for a vet in my area, I asked around. Most recommended one particular clinic which was only about 15 minutes from me. There were several practicing there. The first one seemed a little rushed and I was sort of turned off by it. But when Sweet Pea's hip dislocated and we took her in, the man that saw us that time was WONDERFUL. So sweet with animals and very thorough. At her second hip reduction follow-up, he was all, "Oh here's my beautiful Sweet Pea. You look so good. Let's see you walk sweetheart!" Then he has me walk her up and down the hallway... all the while shouting, "Look at you go Sweet Pea! Work it girl!" 

In other words, huge difference between vets under one roof. Needless to say, we requested him from that point forward. Proof is in the pudding because he's always booked up compared to the others.

Unfortunately we've moved an extra 10 miles away. I still want to use him but we're now looking for one that's closer just in case. I don't wanna have an emergency and take her into the first one up the street without knowing what I'm getting into. You know?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katro

I first chose my vet practice because they were really close to my house. Then my cat had urinary tract issues and I picked a random doctor there and she turned out to be one fantastic lady! She treated my Nightshade so thoroughly and effectively and even didn't charge me once because I had to wait 45 minutes for my appointment (due to another pet having an emergency)! The rescue group I got Ralphie from used a different place that wasn't too far from my house either and I got a free coupon for an initial check-up (plus I had to take Ralphie back there after the first week to get his neuter stitches out). I went there once and only once. The doctor I got was very impersonal and even though Ralphie was emaciated, he told me that he was at a perfect weight (ummm, pretty sure you're not supposed to be able to SEE ribs and hips/pelvic bones sticking out) so I seriously doubted his professional opinion and took Ralphie to my cat vet who again, has done a wonderful job with Ralphie, too. My advice would be to go to someone you're comfortable with. If you go to one place and they just don't do it for you, go somewhere else.


----------



## Fade2Black

Chose the Vet I have now because they use Alternative therapies in addition to all the regular ones. They are a 2 vet practice so I get to know them and they get to know my dog first hand. Close so I can walk the dog there. They are both University of Penn Vet School grads....


----------



## OriginalWacky

I generally start with word of mouth, and then judge based on my own experience. I can deal with a vet being slightly not *perfect* (in the people handling department) if the vet techs are decent, good vet techs do a LOT of the day to day stuff anyway. 

I want my vets to be open to ME making the choices on what I'm doing with my animals. In other words, if a vet isn't going to let me be with my animal for the entire visit, there'd better be an excellent reason. Or if a vet is going to push me really hard toward a certain treatment (must speuter RIGHTNOW), a certain food (Science Diet is the BESTEVER), a certain method of training (better ALPHAROLL that dog), etc, I'm probably not going to like them. 

I like a vet that is willing to listen and respect my learnings about my dogs, and who pays attention to things I notice about them, like my gut instinct. I especially love it when a vet treats my animals with respect. 

It's fairly important to me that their office be clean and neat. It doesn't have to be all shiny and new, but if they aren't willing to keep the place clean, then I'm not likely to go back. Along those lines, I prefer it if the place is organized. If they keep losing records and such, and can't keep track of when appointments are etc, that's gonna bother me.


----------



## Longfisher

*Vets Afraid of Big Dogs*

I've bounced around among vets recently and had a bad experience.

We stupidly left our regular vet behind when my Zeus had an ear infection because they've gotten so picky about when they'll see a dog and what they're willing to do when they see him. This started happening when they changed their name from Veterinary Office to Animal Hospital.  It's as hard to get an appointment with them now as it sometimes is to get an appointment with my primary care physician.

Anyway, my GSD is not fond of vets. And, the new vet AND HIS AGING STAFF, recommended by a friend, took one look at Zeus' size and his nervousness at the vet's office and looked like frightened deer. I actually saw the vet himself cringe.

Regrettably, so too did Zeus notice. That reinforced his own fear-base aggression and it was a rodeo after that.

I read a quote on this board recently that said something like vets are medically trained and not necessarily trained as dog-handlers. I'm sure that goes particularly for large breed dogs.

The new vet said at the end of the visit that he had never successfully treated a large breed dog that had had protection training. I guess his record in that regard remains unblemished.

I've returned to my old vet now and they did some nice work on Zeus at his one year physical and for his ear infection. They had to sedate him. And, I hated that. But everything was done properly and without injury (mental of physical) to the dog or the staff.

So, here's my recommendation. Use the vet that can has no fear of big and potentially aggressive dogs and has an attitude that they'll find a way to treat the animal no matter what, rather than a vet that establishes an unadvertised red line against some dogs or the training that some dogs receive.

That one bad vet visit can have lasting negative effects.

LF


----------



## middleofnowhere

I have moved around quite a bit.
In one case: liked the vet well enough but his staff acted like producing a receipt for insurance was a lot of bother. Then I had a dog about to go into shock appear in my back yard. I went to the vet that could see him right then. That relationship lasted until she retired and moved. Her staff was terrific. I stayed with the vet that bought her practice and liked her a lot.
Next stop: Found vet that was OK with titers but my dog came out of one appointment needing an adjustment. Had in the meantime pulled a dog from the pound - they had a list of vets that would perform their exam and neuter surgery. Ran that list through people at the office and went with the one they recommended. Nice guy but not the best vet. Left after they had scheduled an xray (which was unnecessary and not a good xray) on a Saturday, they were off schedule and got her in late & acted like it was my fault she was still groggy when they wanted to close. As I sat in the room with her as she was coming out of anesthesia, I said to myself over and over "I need a new vet." Until, that is, I remembered - I HAD another vet - the one that was doing adjustments & accupuncture. So FINALLY I got the RIGHT vet! Then Karen (best vet I have ever seen) moved. I stayed with the clinic and was pretty happy with the first runner up for best vet I have ever seen. Went there until I moved across the country this summer.
Here - I went with the vet that had a mobile accupuncture/chiro/holeistic vet that worked out of the clinic. She's good. I did have to urge her not to coo at my dogs. I like the clinic "owner" too but I'm not sure this is our ultimate clinic. They're expensive but they've been good with my dogs - still on the fence about a horse vet.

Horse vet in Arkansas was wonderful. I chose him by talking to people at the barn that had a lot of experience with horses. When it was time for vaccines, he was coming to the barn so I just put my horse on his schedule. Too bad he doesn't want to move! Gotta get on that because the horse will need his teeth floated soon. If I need to, I can give shots myself.

This is what I hate about moving as much as the physical packing it up and getting out of Dodge -- finding new vets, finding new drs., finding new dentists. A ten mile drive would be nothing gas hog or not. (It's a little over 5 to get to town here). The old ones are 2000 miles away...


----------



## Magwart

I have learned over the years in my moves that the problem with asking other regular dog owners for recommendations is that they don't always have a good sense of how good their vet really is, unless they've been with that vet many years, through end-of-life issues in multiple dogs. I really believe that unless they've been through _major _health problems with a vet, you don't _really _know how good your vet is. Being nice and friendly during wellness exams isn't the same thing as being able to pull a dog in critical condition back from death's door when minutes count.

IMHO, you need to think carefully about what the person giving the rec really _knows, _and how experienced he or she is as a judge of professional excellence beyond just annual wellness visits-- good handling of big dogs, good outcomes, fair pricing relative to the community, open dialogue about supplements and nutrition, diligent investigation of uncommon/rare problems, willingness to reach out to specialists/universities for advice, etc....

I think one of the best sources of recommendations is a reputable rescue in your community: they tend to be "repeat customers" with difficult medical issues, and they know which vets they can trust. They know the vets that stay past closing to help patients instead of transferring them to expensive e-vets, the ones who think outside the box when conditions are unusual or hard to treat, the ones who don't recommend unnecessary procedures to pad the bill and cheerfully call in the RX to a local pharmacy to save clients money, the ones who are smart _and _compassionate _and _highly skilled. 

Even if you didn't adopt from a local rescue, you can always send them a friendly email and ask them if they would help you with a recommendation of their favorite vet to treat GSDs. You'll likely get the name of a super-star vet who _loves _working with GSDs.


----------



## Nyx

I have gone though several vet's. 
First off I call and ask questions. First and most important question is how do they greet and treat my pet when we have to visit. Why? because it tells me a lot about the type of people working for that office. I had one vet tell me that any large breed dog HAD to be muzzled before it entered their offices. Seriously? Before they even met my pet? No way. That would make my animals more fearful then just walking in and then maybe having to muzzle to treat.
I ask about payment options, because we all know that at some point if we aren't lucky we will have a HUGE bill. And I would want an office that will help me, to help my pet, without being all about the MONEY IMMEDIATELY UP FRONT. Yes, I do understand that medicines, doctors time and expertise is costly. But not all of us have platinum credit cards.
Then we meet them. My dog will tell me all I need to know about the people. Yes of course any dog will be afraid of the vet's office. It stinks, with sick or injured animals, and that scares anyone. But if your dog cowers extremely when greeted with a vet or technicians... Hey they know people.
And from then it goes with treatment options, the pressure they put on me to do what ever or the options they give and how they interact with me, my choices and my animals. Some vet's will push you to do every test in the book, others will be sparingly and do what they feel is most important first. 
I like a vet who can remember that it is MY animal and ultimately MY choice, so long as I am not directly or purposefully endangering my animals life they let ME make the choice to best fit my animals life style.


----------



## gsdsar

This has been a good positive thread. 

Working as a Vet Tech for 20 years, I have worked with good and bad vets. Mostly good though. I have been very lucky. 

My advice, when shopping for a vet, 

1. Stop in the office. Talk to the front desk staff. Ask for a tour. Sometimes we can accommodate, sometimes not. 

2. If they can't accommodate with a drop in, schedule an appointment with a Dr. Make it clear you want a tour. Sit down, without your dog, and just talk to the vet. Yes, you will need to pay for their time. But being able to discuss philosophy and your pet, without a freaking out dog, will be good. 

3. Take your dog in. Just to hang out for a bit. See how they like the vibe. Does the staff interact with you? Do they ask to meet and give treats to your dog? Do they seem happy to have you there? Do they respect the dogs space if nervous? 

4. On your first appointment, go early, and not for anything major. No shots, no emergency. Let your dog relax in the waiting room for a bit. If you are stressed, they get stressed. 

5. Go with your gut. If you don't like a Dr, try a different one, if it's a multiple Dr practice. Vets are people, they react and interact differently. No Vet I know gets offended if client prefers another Vet. 

6. Don't expect us to say we will make payment arrangements with you if you are not a regular client, we don't know you from Adam, why on earth are we going to trust you to pay us? Emergencies happen. It is up to YOU to be as prepared as possible. Get insurance. Preapply for Care Credit. Vets offices do not work the same way as human Dr. It is really really unfair to blame a veterinarian for your inability to pay for your pet. I can't tell you how many times my Vets have been told they are "killing" a clients dog, because the client can't pay for treatment. It's a horrible and manipulative thing to do. Don't be that client. 

7. Teach your dog, at home, to accept the things a Vet does. Feel their belly, lift their lip, open their mouth, pinch their skin, hold their feet. This goes a long way to them being comfortable. If your dog HATES the vet, teach them to accept a muzzle. Make it a game at home, buy your own and bring it. Please don't make me manhandle your dog to get one on. I really hate stressing dogs like that. 

8. Please understand that I don't know your pet. He may be a talkative grisly boy that would never bite. But I don't know that. I don't know you, or your ability as a handler/trainer. I see you once a year. And your dog growls and barks threateningly to me each time. So if I ask if can put " a party hat" on him. Don't take that to mean I think you have a bad dog. It just means that I need to be calm and comfortable handling your pup. 

9. If you are working on a specific behavior, let me know, so I don't reward your puppy for jumping on me by giving him love. And tell me how you want me to react if he gets mouthy. 

10. If your dog is known to get offended by certain behaviors, tell me!!! I would much prefer an owner say, he may snap when you do his anal glands, then let me find out when he is hanging off my face. 

This board is very anti-vet. It's frustrating as a vet professional. But we really are there to help your pet live a long and healthy life. No matter how much they hate us. I want to work with you and your dog. I want us to be partners, no matter what. But you need to trust me. If you don't. Find another vet. No offense taken. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

